# Rumored Trade: Bobcats/ Lakers



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Someone just sent an email to the Loose Cannons saying that there was a rumor of a trade...
> 
> Okafor, knight for
> 
> bynum, Radman and this year's draft pick. (#19)


Yup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's do it!


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

pass. it comes down to Bynum and a #1 for Okafor. With Okafor's injury history I'd rather keep Bynum and the #1.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Loose Cannons, huh. The same program that brought you the Artest for Cook deal. 

Okafor has only played three seasons. Not much of a history yet. He bounced back nicely from the 05-06 season. I like the guy- he's all about hustle. However, I don't know why the Bobcats would do it.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Okafor brings the defense, rebounding and interior presence that O'Neal but doesn't have the same offensive game and has also been injured the past few seasons (the guy always seems to be spraining his ankle and trying to come back too early).

If he were to stay healthy for a season he would probably be the top candidate for DPOY, and his offense is pretty good and has adjusted to being focus of the offense fairly well over the past year or so. If he could stay healthy, I wouldn't trade him for Bynum if I were the Bobcats. Okafor is very capable of putting up ~20-22 ppg/12 rpg/2 apg and 3 bpg and brings quickness and athleticism in the post that Bynum doesn't possess. Well... thats if hes to stay healthy for a season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would do this trade. He would look good pairing up with a big that is more known for scoring.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Pass. Upon acquiring him we would have to immediately give him an enormous extension which recent history has shown us (Amare Stoudemire) can be an enormous risk. If he were to be injured he would leave us with the same unsatisfactory contribution of Lamar Odom, leaving little room for improvement and only increasing the chances of Kobe leaving for fear of another management obsession with a young inexperienced big man. He'll turn 26 this year and will likely have peaked development wise. Brevin Knight, while an improvement upon our current position, is not a particularly good shooter which doesn't usually bode well in the triangle offense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just realized that the rumor is complete bull****. :laugh:

The original poster on LG left out Brevin Knight. Someone called him out on it due to the salaries not matching up, and he immediately changed it to include Knight so they would. I guess they both forgot that the Bobcats are under the cap.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

One question...
Does Okafor get most of his points off offensive rebounds?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Just realized that the rumor is complete bull****. :laugh:
> 
> The original poster on LG left out Brevin Knight. Someone called him out on it due to the salaries not matching up, and he immediately changed it to include Knight so they would. I guess they both forgot that the Bobcats are under the cap.


aww kind of sad to hear that this ****s bull


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

dannyM said:


> One question...
> Does Okafor get most of his points off offensive rebounds?


He did his rookie year, but this past year hes shown a lot of improvement in his back to basket game, not to mention, hes always been a fair midrange shooter. But with players like Morrison who like to gun (and miss most of the time)he gets his fair share of points from offensive rebounds.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Potential for potential, 3 point guy, and pick, that will keep kobe here


----------



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would rather do this trade than the JO deal. We won't be giving up much. I say we do it. I really think LO is going to be the player everyone wants him to be this season.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> Pass. Upon acquiring him we would have to immediately give him an enormous extension which recent history has shown us (Amare Stoudemire) can be an enormous risk. If he were to be injured he would leave us with the same unsatisfactory contribution of Lamar Odom, leaving little room for improvement and only increasing the chances of Kobe leaving for fear of another management obsession with a young inexperienced big man. He'll turn 26 this year and will likely have peaked development wise. Brevin Knight, while an improvement upon our current position, is not a particularly good shooter which doesn't usually bode well in the triangle offense.


You're missing the point, Lamar Odom wouldn't be involved in this trade. Okafor is not a young and inexperienced big man like Bynum because unlike Bynum, he doesn't need another 2-3 years to become a big contributor. Right now Okafor does things that Bynum does not, hes rebounds and plays good defense both on the ball and off the ball. Hes quicker and more athletic than Bynum. He can score but doesn't demand the ball to be effective on offense. Also, nothing has indicated that hes peaked yet, seeing that hes improved his game every year hes played. The only thing that has slowed him down is the fact that he is injury prone, but so is O'Neal.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> He did his rookie year, but this past year hes shown a lot of improvement in his back to basket game, not to mention, hes always been a fair midrange shooter. But with players like Morrison who like to gun (and miss most of the time)he gets his fair share of points from offensive rebounds.


ty for answer

okafor seems like the perfect guy to play alongside Kobe then

however, i really don't see the bobcats giving up okafor and starting all over with bynum

if the bobcats add a 20pt scorer, they could easily make the playoff.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this deal is better than the JO one.. we'd get to keep lamar and all.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

how can people seriously see this as a possibilty for the Bobcats? zero, and I mean ZERO chance they make this trade. Vlad's trade value is about as low it gets. and why does everyone keep hyping our first round pick like it's the NFL draft? it's a decently talented draft class, but the 19th pick isn't THAT valuable. This trade is heavily in our favor, and we'd be foolish not to do it if it was on the table. too bad it isn't...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Can we get felton somehow, he'd solve our PG issues


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Drewbs said:


> You're missing the point, Lamar Odom wouldn't be involved in this trade. Okafor is not a young and inexperienced big man like Bynum because unlike Bynum, he doesn't need another 2-3 years to become a big contributor. Right now Okafor does things that Bynum does not, hes rebounds and plays good defense both on the ball and off the ball. Hes quicker and more athletic than Bynum. He can score but doesn't demand the ball to be effective on offense. Also, nothing has indicated that hes peaked yet, seeing that hes improved his game every year hes played. The only thing that has slowed him down is the fact that he is injury prone, but so is O'Neal.


Obviously he's a better player than Bynum, but that's not the point. He's not a reliable contributor offensively either. He still has yet to live up to his expectations. *We made the same argument for Lamar Odom when we got him in the Shaq trade (he was the same age). At that time in development a player is what he is. He hasn't gotten better each year considering he still has yet to do as well as he did in his rookie season.* The Lakers need veterans, not more talent to develop.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> Obviously he's a better player than Bynum, but that's not the point. He's not a reliable contributor offensively either. He still has yet to live up to his expectations. *We made the same argument for Lamar Odom when we got him in the Shaq trade (he was the same age). At that time in development a player is what he is. He hasn't gotten better each year considering he still has yet to do as well as he did in his rookie season.* The Lakers need veterans, not more talent to develop.


Considering they don't show Bobcat games outside of NC, I'll your word with a grain of salt. This is exactly how we determine who looks at stats and who actually watches the games.

Okafor now is a far better player than he was during his rookie year both offensively and defensively. What expectations of him? That he was going to become an elite defender and rebounder with good offensive game? His offensive game is far from extraordinary but it is reliable at the very least. And to say that it hasn't improved since his rookie year is just plain wrong. Especially considering all he did during his rookie year was 1) drive and dunk, 2) shoot mid range jumpshots, 3) grab rebounds and dunk. If you don't count adding an entire back to the basket game to his offense an improvement, then I don't know what else to say. If you are to say that he is now what he will be, an all league defensive player who is also a competent offensive player, then fine, but to imply that he is done improving is ridiculous. Just because his points aren't up from his rookie year doesn't mean his offensive game hasn't gotten better. It simply means that Bernie Bickerstaff stupidly allows Adam Morrison (who is probably the worst player in the league that plays 30 mpg) chuck instead of giving their post guy the freaking ball.

Okafor is seriously underrated, until he got injured this last year, he was outplaying Dwight Howard and was easily the front runner for DPOY.

edit: I also find it amusing that you maintain that Okafor is done developing, yet you insist that the Lakers can't afford to develop another raw big man. The only issue with him is that he is injury prone. He would be a great fit for this team although I doubt Charlotte would let him go for Andrew Bynum who is overrated. He rebounds, defends, and scores without having to dominate the ball unlike O'Neal who has the tendency to stall the offense by holding onto the ball too long in the post.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

What if I were to say this trade were to happen...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> What if I were to say this trade were to happen...


I would ask the mod to ban me :cheers: 

cause i know it aint happening


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> I would ask the mod to ban me :cheers:
> 
> cause i know it aint happening


I'm locked and loaded.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm locked and loaded.


:lol: 

I'd do the trade if we would do a few adjustments and include Felton instead of Knight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> What if I were to say this trade were to happen...


*begins to methodically sharpen his samurai sword*


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The only reason we shouldnt do this trade is because Okafor is a little injury prone. But so is JO, maybe even more so. And in this trade we wouldnt have to give up nearly as much.

I dont think that the Bobcats would do it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If the bobcats can keep Gerald Wallace they have a very good chance to make the playoffs next year.If they don't at least compete for the playoffs they will continue to lose millions and millions of dollars while possibly endangering their longterm viability in Charlotte(The natives are pretty much restless or ambivalent for a multitude of reasons starting with the FO incompetence and the avarice of the organization in setting ticket prices).

SHort version is that the Cats aren't going to make deals which obviously make them worse in the short term.I don't see this deal happening period.Radmanovich would be about fifth in line on our frontline and Bynum looks to be seriously overhyped at this point.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> *begins to methodically sharpen his samurai sword*


HAHA WOW!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Diable said:


> If the bobcats can keep Gerald Wallace they have a very good chance to make the playoffs next year.If they don't at least compete for the playoffs they will continue to lose millions and millions of dollars while possibly endangering their longterm viability in Charlotte(The natives are pretty much restless or ambivalent for a multitude of reasons starting with the FO incompetence and the avarice of the organization in setting ticket prices).
> 
> SHort version is that the Cats aren't going to make deals which obviously make them worse in the short term.I don't see this deal happening period.Radmanovich would be about fifth in line on our frontline and Bynum looks to be seriously overhyped at this point.



Nice vocabulary.

But seriously, VladRad is better than Morrison at almost everything he does, and that is sad considering he got 30+ min last year.

But I agree, the Cats arent making this trade.


----------

